# Doe, a deer... (new pic added)



## -Oy- (Jun 5, 2021)

...a female deer. Ray, a drop of golden Sun.

Taken this afternoon.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 5, 2021)

Great photo @-Oy-!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2021)

Magnificent how the sun is shining directly on this beautiful animal


----------



## Keesha (Jun 5, 2021)

Meeee, a name  I call myself
FA a long long way to runnnnn
So a needle pulling thread
La a note to follow soooo
Te a drink with jam & breadddd….

 That will bring us back to doeeee 

Beautiful photo


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 5, 2021)

He/she looks a little gray....a senior perhaps?

Lovely animal....thanks for the pic.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 5, 2021)

Such long eye lashes. Great photo.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks folks  

@dobielvr - yes I think she's been around a while.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 6, 2021)

A closer look


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks for all the "reactions"


----------



## Llynn (Jun 6, 2021)

Nice photographs. Lots of great detail in the closeup.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 6, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> He/she looks a little gray....a senior perhaps?
> 
> Lovely animal....thanks for the pic.


I'm pretty sure it's a Mule Deer. In many regions, they are grey and sort of an umber color. Their long necks and thin legs set them apart from other types of deer.


----------



## -Oy- (Jun 6, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a Mule Deer. In many regions, they are grey and sort of an umber color. Their long necks and thin legs set them apart from other types of deer.



She's a Red Deer. We only have three native species of Deer here in the UK. Red, Fallow and Roe.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 6, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> She's a Red Deer. We only have three native species of Deer here in the UK. Red, Fallow and Roe.


Red Deer are pretty large, yes? I couldn't tell its size from the photos. They're pretty rare here in the US. It does resemble the Mule Deer quite a bit, but Mule Deer don't get very large...larger than some, the White Tail, for example, but not by very much.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 6, 2021)

*Such lovely eyes.*


----------

